
What the iPad means for the future of video games - dreemteem
http://features.techworld.com/personal-tech/3219659/what-the-ipad-means-for-the-future-of-video-games/
======
cjkundin
Will be interesting to see how app gaming progresses, especially with the big
players getting even bigger. This will definitely make it harder for your
average entrepreneur?

